# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  U shënua 10-Vjetori i rënies heroike të Komandantit Rasim Kiçina

## Vicianum

*PRISHTINË,1 QERSHOR 2009(VushtrriaPress)-*Në përvjetorin e dhjetë të rënies së gjeneral nënkolonel Rasim Kiçinës sot në Sallën e Kuqe në Prishtinë është mbajtur një Akademi Përkujtimore. Kryeministri i Republikës së Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi ka thënë se Rasim Kiçina ishte përfaqësues tipik i eprorit të UÇK-së që dallohej për solidaritet me ushtarin dhe qytetarin. Më 30 maj 1999 rënia e Rasim Kiçinës dhe e bashkëluftëtarit të tij Ragip Halilaj pa dyshim ishte humbje e madhe e UÇK-së, u tha në këtë Akademi Përkujtimore. Në dhjetëvjetorin e rënies, Kosova në mënyrë shtetërore dhe institucionale nderon emrin, jetën dhe veprën e Rasim Kiçinës.Me vendim të Presidentit, Rasim Kiçina nderohet me titullin Hero i Kosovës. Rasim Kiçina u dallua në kundërvëniet që brigadat e ZOD-it u bënë forcave serbe në ofensivat e vjeshtës 1998. Kiçina ka meritë të jashtëzakonshme në forcimin dhe organizimin e pikës luftarake Guri, e cila përfshinte ushtarë që do të sistemohen në kuadër të Brigadës 113 dhe në atë të njësitit komando, në kuadër të Brigadës 111. Pavarësisht se ishte epror i lartë në Zonën Operative të Drenicës, Rasim Kiçina nuk do të ndahej asnjëherë nga betejat. Ai do të jetë pjesëmarrës dhe frymëzues në shumicën e betejave dhe aksioneve që bënë pjesëtarët e Brigadës 113 dhe ata të Brigadës 111, dhe në territoret e brigadave tjera*.www.vushtrriapress.shqipo.com www.vushtrriapress.tk*

----------


## firaku

*Lavdi deshmoreve te Kombit Shqiptare.
Lavdi Heroit te Kosoves Rasim Kicina*

----------

